

Making All Software Into Tools Reduces Risk - edw519
http://smoothspan.wordpress.com/2007/11/30/making-all-software-into-tools-reduces-risk/

======
edw519
Interesting take on the "shoulders of giants" metaphor.

With the right software, you can be your own giant.

